# cocker spaniel back problems



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know about cocker spaniels, but we did have to put our miniature dachshund to sleep last year, because of a severe back injury that left him paralized....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

You may want to find someone who specializes in acupuncture/acupressure. It is amazing! I would try it before any surgery.


----------

